# Original Ergo Slingshot



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

This Slingsot is my original design. I started the project by making a clay slingshot handle shape molded to my hand. I wanted a locator type grip shaped similar to a deflex riser recurve, that also allowed for thumb and finger placement on the forks. From the clay I drew a full size template for the blank in CAD. If you would like the template you can download it from http://www.4shared.c...s-ergo_cds.html, Printout full size in Adobe, no scaling, on letter size paper. I picked up a nice piece of Zebrawood from an Estate Sale for $4, so I used that wood along with an Archery Scrap for the frame. I am happy with the end result. Picture and Video of the completed slingshot below. For anyone that is curious How I made it, I also posted a "Build Along" series of videos on my Youtube Channel. Thanks for Checking it out. 
Chuck S.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a beauty mate.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

THats a beuty dont think Ive heard of anyone using clay to make a desine .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Red, that is one serious Ergo Bud! Very nice work and you have to love the way Zebra finishes out. Love the thickness also. i recently have been going thicker myself. Gives it a more solid feel. Great job! Flatband


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

A nice looking well made slingshot. Beautiful work, Good video as well.

Martin.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I especially like the pouch.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, that's the bomb! Love it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yep thats a good un


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Slingshot of the month for September !!! Great craftsmanship getting it done.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice! SSOTM for sure!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is so cool:wub:, i want one!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks to all for the generous comments. This forum is great place to learn and exchange ideas. I have to say Martin's Ergo and the cast version by Hogan castings really made me want to try an ergo. First time I ever worked with Zebrawood, I have to say I like it. Huey, you can download the full size template if you want to make something similar. All you really need is a block of wood, a vice, a rasp, sandpaper, and determination. Flatband, Smitty, Martin, Dayhiker, and ZDP-189, you guys are the Masters, I have been studying your designs.
Chuck S.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to say that is a real eye catcher, and great video to show it off propley, jeff


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice. I like the idea of using the epoxy enamel finish because of the bocate


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Nice !!!! Really nice !!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Mxred, I just had to post again on this great slingshot you have made. It is right up there with all my favorites. These forums are great for cutting research and design times way down so that slingshots can keep advancing at a quicker pace than ever before. A very cool shooter !!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Smitty. Your Youtube videos have been a great source of information for me. I am starting to think about the next one...
I think there is a definite gain in popularity. I really enjoy seeing all the unique designs on this forum.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !
Congratulation !


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

Great lookin beauty. Just found a fat Chinese Elm and want to make an ergo.


----------

